# -είο -ίο



## partblah1990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Γιατί το τοπίο γράφεται με *ι* ενώ η πλειοψηφία των λέξεων που έχουν την κατάληξη -είο γράφονται με έψιλον γιώτα (λ.χ. νοσοκομείο, ιατρείο, παντοπωλείο);


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2012)

Επειδή δεν σημαίνει το μέρος όπου γίνεται κάτι (όπως το ιατρείο, παντοπωλείο κτλ.) αλλά προήλθε από το ελνστ. τόπιον, υποκορ. του "τόπος", με κατέβασμα του τόνου. Παρόμοια περίπτωση, το πτυχίο (< πτύχιον).


----------



## partblah1990 (Jun 23, 2012)

για το βραβείο όμως δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας που αναφέρεις , σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2012)

Δεν ανέφερα κανέναν κανόνα :)

Το βραβείο από το ρ. βραβεύω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Τα ουσιαστικά σε –_είο_ περιλαμβάνουν πολλές σύνθετες λέξεις που δηλώνουν μέρη (σε _–ποιείο, –πωλείο, –τροφείο, –ωρυχείο, –φορείο, –ουργείο, –κομείο, –γραφείο, –αρχείο, –δικείο_ κ.λπ.), αλλά δεν είναι όλες μέρη (π.χ. _ηχείο, βραβείο, λαχείο, σημείο_).

Πολύ λιγότερα είναι τα ουσιαστικά σε –_ίο_ ή -_ύο_. Από δύο πηγές μάζεψα τα:

_βιβλίο, βυτίο, δελτίο, δισκίο, ηνίο, θηρίο, θρανίο, ινίο, ιστίο, ισχίο, κρανίο, κυτίο, λοφίο, πεδίο, πηνίο, πτυχίο, ραβδίο, σαρκίο, στρουθίο, τοιχίο, τοπίο, φατνίο, φορτίο, χρυσίο, χωρίο, ψηφίο, ψιχίο
αιδοίο, πλοίο, (το) γελοίο
δύο, βρύο, κρύο, πύο_


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2012)

Είναι και μερικά άλλα σε -ίο που θα τα απέρριψες, υποθέτω, επειδή είναι λόγϊα και θεωρείς ότι λήγουν σε -ίον. Μερικά όμως από αυτά βρίσκονται και χωρίς νι, ας πούμε κηρίο (ως μονάδα μέτρησης), κομβίο, σολδίο, τζ(σ)αγγίο, καθώς και τα μη λόγϊα αντίο, μπρίο. Επίσης ξέχασες το δυφίο που το λέει όλος ο κόσμος :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2012)

sarant said:


> Επίσης ξέχασες το δυφίο που το λέει όλος ο κόσμος :)


Αν σου πω πως ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα μόλις είδα τη νικελανάρτηση!...


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έχετε δίκιο και για τη λογοκρισία σε _κηρίο_ και _μπρίο_ κ.τ.ό. όπως και για το τεράστιο κενό στις πηγές μου. Ειδικότερα θα καταγγείλω το _Ορθογραφικό λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_, το οποίο ξεχνά το _δυφίο_ όχι μόνο στις κίτρινες σελίδες με την ορθογραφία των ληκτικών στοιχείων, αλλά και στο κύριο σώμα του λεξικού. Πρέπει να γίνω καλύτερος λεξιθήρας.
:)


----------

